# Why do people use obnoxious looking avatars



## Itullian

I don't get it


----------



## Ingélou

Maybe it's like war paint, warning other posters to tread carefully? Or like hover flies, that are harmless actually, but mimic the colouring of wasps so that predators will leave them alone?

But no - I don't get it either.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> I don't get it


I don't know, but I'm about to change mine - you might like to offer approval on an 'obnoxiousness-rating' when it's done!


----------



## Art Rock

Without examples it is difficult to discuss. I can' think of any that came over as obnoxious to me.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> I don't get it


Who do you have in mind Tullster?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Hmmm. It leads to another question: "Does an avatar influence how you think about a fellow TC-er?"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Unless Itullian is referring to those he's seen on other websites I can't recall any either.


----------



## Guest

Well I can think of ones that aren't particularly attractive - Ken went through a period of using a range of LvB caricatures which he has since stopped - but 'obnoxious'?


----------



## Ingélou

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hmmm. It leads to another question: "Does an avatar influence how you think about a fellow TC-er?"


Yes, definitely - whenever I look at Mahlerian's avatar, I see a face uncannily like that of Bamber Gascoigne, the academic writer & past presenter of University Challenge, and so I think: '*Brainy, smart, cool, knowledgeable*...'

But then all I had to do was read his posts anyway!


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> I don't get it


What, like a man wearing a codpiece and standing on one leg?!


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Unless Itullian is referring to those he's seen on other websites I can't recall any either.


I never manage to read your posts; I get as far as the avatar and the Homer in my head goes "mmmmmmmm....beer....."


----------



## Crudblud

It is often used with intent to annoy other posters during arguments, especially if the obnoxious avatar user is deliberately using troll tactics. Other times the user may legitimately not be aware that their avatar is obnoxious, though I guess to some extent that is down to the observer. If you don't like, for example, Superman, someone using a Superman (or related symbol) avatar may come off obnoxious. However, Superman carries certain connotations with him, near invulnerability, super strength, etc. a general implication of superiority, which may well be obnoxious whether you like the man of steel or not.


----------



## Celloman

It took me a while to realize that Itullian was referring to my avatar.

You just couldn't resist, buddy, could you? You just _had_ to bring it out into the open, didn't you? Why didn't you say you didn't like Mark Rothko? I would have changed it if you had simply asked. Now you've mocked me in front of the whole forum. Fine! I'll make fun of _your_ avatar now. See how you like them apples!


----------



## Itullian

Crudblud said:


> It is often used with intent to annoy other posters during arguments, especially if the obnoxious avatar user is deliberately using troll tactics. Other times the user may legitimately not be aware that their avatar is obnoxious, though I guess to some extent that is down to the observer. If you don't like, for example, Superman, someone using a Superman (or related symbol) avatar may come off obnoxious. However, Superman carries certain connotations with him, near invulnerability, super strength, etc. a general implication of superiority, which may well be obnoxious whether you like the man of steel or not.


O, come on crud. No one thinks Superman is obnoxious.
Let's get real, ok? 
Some are obviously obnoxious.
Is it supposed to be cool?
I don't think it is.


----------



## joen_cph

Art Rock said:


> Without examples it is difficult to discuss. I can' think of any that came over as obnoxious to me.


Same here. Looking for possible examples & thinking the thread might attract provocativeness (), I looked through the 10 last pages of "_Is There A Great Composer You Plain Just Don´t Like_", but didn´t find any there either ...


----------



## Ukko

If a member is aware that her sweetness is cloying, an 'obnoxious' avatar may be offered as a counterbalance... eh?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Is this a co called selfie?


----------



## KenOC

In honor of this thread, I changed my avatar.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Crudblud's avatar is the closest I am seeing in this thread to an obnoxious avatar, but it really isn't obnoxious, though Frank probably meant to be obnoxious.


----------



## trazom

There are no "obnoxious looking avatars." There are only iconic, memorable, and brilliantly-selected avatars; and there are those posters with boring avatars who are obviously bitter. Okay, but in all seriousness, this thread reminded me that I had the same avatar for six years and it was time for a change.


----------



## Jeff W

I'm really hoping the TARDIS isn't considered obnoxious!


----------



## Crudblud

Florestan said:


> Crudblud's avatar is the closest I am seeing in this thread to an obnoxious avatar, but it really isn't obnoxious, though Frank probably meant to be obnoxious.


Any avatar that uses a face, like yours or mine, could be taken that way very easily. I guess intent is the main issue, and that's a very difficult thing to prove, especially on the internet.


----------



## Guest

Headphone Hermit said:


> "Does an avatar influence how you think about a fellow TC-er?"


Yes. I wish it didn't, but there you go. Over time, usually quite quickly, the words posters use become more important.


----------



## quack

Obnoxious Frank?


----------



## haydnfan

On other forums I've seen seizure inducing animated gifs for avatars, those are obnoxious. Everything here is fine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Is this a co called selfie?


Nono, mine would include a pimple on the tip of the tongue.


----------



## ArtMusic

My current Avatar looks very normal.


----------



## Levanda

ArtMusic said:


> My current Avatar looks very normal.


My too. My avatar is the best.:lol:


----------



## Kivimees

KenOC said:


> In honor of this thread, I changed my avatar.


And an excellent choice it is, Sir.


----------



## Vesteralen

I meant to pick Bizarro









but, I ended up with Pissarro instead.


----------



## Rhombic

My avatar is most probably not obnoxious.


----------



## Guest

Just thought I'd check as I'm curious: does anyone feel that my avatar is obnoxious? It certainly isn't intended to be, but maybe that black head (that blackhead, hah !!) is off-putting? May I just explain why I chose it? I did so with the words Talk Classical in mind, so I chose an image representing music (or any sonic phenomena) coming into my ear and then me talking (or spouting off) about it.


----------



## GreenMamba

TalkingHead, 

I was reaing TC on my iPad (or was it my iPhone) recently and your avatar was repeating for nearly every post, regardless of who wrote the post. The picture just repeated, overlaid on top of everything. Not sure what that was about.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> TalkingHead,
> I was reaing TC on my iPad (or was it my iPhone) recently and your avatar was repeating for nearly every post, regardless of who wrote the post. The picture just repeated, overlaid on top of everything. Not sure what that was about.


Blimey, that sounds rather ominous. Beware the TH, he is everywhere !!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mine is a commercial logo, which could be offensive if you're an anti-capitalist, I suppose. Although there are more recent and arguably more egregious examples to which you might take exception.

Anyway, having lumbered myself with the username 'TurnaboutVox' what else do you want me to accompany it with?


----------



## Jos

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mine is a commercial logo, which could be offensive if you're an anti-capitalist, I suppose. /QUOTE]
> 
> But TV, this wonderful label has brought beautiful music at very affordable prices for everyone. Sure any anti-capitalist couldn't be offended by that. Then again, one never knows with those folks.....


----------



## Dim7

A hardcore communist would find relatively "benign" forms of capitalism especially problematic. They make people less willing to fight against the system.


----------



## Blancrocher

Well, I know for sure that Adorno would be after him if he was using that dog-listening-to-the-gramophone image.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TalkingHead said:


> Just thought I'd check as I'm curious: does anyone feel that my avatar is obnoxious? It certainly isn't intended to be, but maybe that black head (that blackhead, hah !!) is off-putting? May I just explain why I chose it? I did so with the words Talk Classical in mind, so I chose an image representing music (or any sonic phenomena) coming into my ear and then me talking (or spouting off) about it.


I'd call your avatar formalist and functional (its idea is not inconspicuous although it looks very much like a talking FISH head to me), which to some could be interpreted as just ugly. Not really to me though. It's clever.

I may get  if someone says MY avatar is ugly though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I may get  if someone says MY avatar is ugly though.


Not ugly, just creepy. What's that guy doing stalking you?


----------



## Ukko

Mahlerian said:


> Not ugly, just creepy. What's that guy doing stalking you?


I'm pretty sure that's her hero. Don't recall who though.


----------



## Tristan

Luckily mine's innocuous 

But on another site I post on, some people have animated GIF avatars--those are truly obnoxious.


----------



## isorhythm

I really can't think of any obnoxious avatars, so I guess it must be mine - people must really hate neumatic script?

Don't care, haters, I'm keeping it.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *I'd call your avatar formalist and functional* (its idea is not inconspicuous although it looks very much like a talking FISH head to me), which to some could be interpreted as just ugly. Not really to me though. *It's clever*.


Well, thank you very much! Would you mind repeating that last part I put in bold above as often as possible, please?
[I'll send the cheque later, H, as discussed via PM]


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Well, thank you very much! Would you mind repeating that last part I put in bold above as often as possible, please?
> [I'll send the cheque later, H, as discussed via PM]


I also think your avatar is excellent!


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I also think your avatar is excellent!


I suppose you want a cheque too, huh? OK, what's your currency? I prefer €, if that's OK with you.


----------



## Wood

Jos said:


> TurnaboutVox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a commercial logo, which could be offensive if you're an anti-capitalist, I suppose. /QUOTE]
> 
> But TV, this wonderful label has brought beautiful music at very affordable prices for everyone. Sure any anti-capitalist couldn't be offended by that. Then again, one never knows with those folks.....
> 
> 
> 
> What is an anti-capitalist? Have you ever met one of 'those folks'?
> 
> TV's avatar is cool. I've changed mine to something gruesome, if not exactly obnoxious.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I've changed mine to something gruesome, if not exactly obnoxious.


That'll break the Transporter.


----------



## Ukko

Just had a thought(!). What if - your 'avatar' at TC must represent a dictionary definition of _avatar_? Or - the 'avatar' you choose to put up does by dint of that act *become* your _avatar_?


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> That'll break the Transporter.


I dinnae ken if she can tak any more Captain.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ukko said:


> Just had a thought(!). What if - your 'avatar' at TC must represent a dictionary definition of _avatar_? Or - the 'avatar' you choose to put up does by dint of that act *become* your _avatar_?


Relax! This has already been sorted out following Wittgenstein (no, the brother of the famous one-armed pianist) .... the meaning of the word is its use in language not merely its definition in a dictionary


----------



## Dim7

ArtMusic said:


> My current Avatar looks very normal.


I liked that angry red creature avatar you had for a while, though some might have considered it obnoxious.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Well, I know for sure that Adorno would be after him if he was using that dog-listening-to-the-gramophone image.


Do explain Adorno's aversion to the HMV logo, Blanc, I'm agog to know...


----------



## EdwardBast

Mine is a kaleidoscopic design made entirely of elk antlers.


----------



## Ingélou

EdwardBast said:


> Mine is a kaleidoscopic design made entirely of elk antlers.


W-w-what happened to your lovely snail?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


>


Old men playing golf hold very obnoxious connotations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piwikiwi

My avatar looks fabulous


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Old men playing golf hold very obnoxious connotations!!!!!!!!


Still, if they *are* obnoxious old men, they're better off away on the golf course!

From being a thread where one could whinge about obnoxious avatars, it's become a place where they can be displayed.
Not for the faint-hearted!


----------



## Guest

I still haven't seen one....


----------



## Ukko

Headphone Hermit said:


> Relax! This has already been sorted out following Wittgenstein (no, the brother of the famous one-armed pianist) .... the meaning of the word is its use in language not merely its definition in a dictionary


The editors of Websters 3rd International (were there any left alive) - and I - agree. However, 'avatar' is _used_ in English in the way I suggest, as well as in the way TC employs it. Because I am a creaky old fuddy-duddy, I have a preference for avatar-as-doppelganger. That preference has little to do with my "thought(!)", which was offered to be, ah, playful.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Dick Wagner would have found mine quite obnoxious to say the least!

Perhaps I should change to a pic of Meyerb-- oh wait, bad idea.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I think I recognize that face...!!! *pulls out the light saber*


----------



## hpowders

I just posted mine, hoping to brag about my recent rhinoplasty. My brother says I've never looked cuter, but in my opinion, I don't even look human. I'm going to complain to my local Medical Board.


----------



## Dim7

Nah, you just need to shave and you'll look like Bernstein again.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> I just posted mine, hoping to brag about my recent rhinoplasty. My brother says I've never looked cuter, but in my opinion, I don't even look human. I'm going to complain to my local Medical Board.


Hurray! Good to see you back again (even with that avatar :devil: )


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ukko said:


> The editors of Websters 3rd International (were there any left alive) - and I - agree. However, 'avatar' is _used_ in English in the way I suggest, as well as in the way TC employs it. Because I am a creaky old fuddy-duddy, I have a preference for avatar-as-doppelganger. That preference has little to do with my "thought(!)", which was offered to be, ah, *playful*.


'playful' is how I took the post ... and how I meant my reply :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Was Berlioz amused by the Horace Vernet drawing you use as your avater, HH? Is it known how he reacted to it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have yet to see an obnoxious avatar.

What is all the fuss about?


----------



## tdc

What I don't get is suggesting some people use obnoxious avatars, but not following up with any specific examples (even general examples - doesn't have to be singling anyone out). This pretty much makes every poster here that uses an avatar feel as though you are potentially insulting them.


----------



## ptr

I feel deeply insulted as I have not been named! :devil:

I'd be much more interested to know why some users use quite bland generic avatars that are not even amusing or the least thought provoking to look at?

I for one prefer the provokingly obnoxious to the bland and grey!

/ptr


----------



## tdc

ptr said:


> I'd be much more interested to know why some users use quite bland generic avatars that are not even *amusing* or the least *thought provoking *to look at?
> I for one prefer the provokingly obnoxious to the bland and grey!


I generally look to the content of posts more so than the avatar in terms of amusement and being stimulated to think. My own avatar is meant to honor one of my favorite composers - one that is not often mentioned around TC, maybe not as fancy schmancy as some, but to each their own.

Speaking of which thanks for pointing out your avatar - all this time I thought it was just a black and white picture of a vampire but now I know it is not only humorous, but also thought provoking. I hadn't even noticed. I think the over-all quality of each and every one of your posts just went up a little notch in my book.


----------



## SixFootScowl

An obnoxious avatar can color one's perception and interpretation of the post.


----------



## Figleaf

I've changed my avatar to a grumpier looking one in honour of this thread!

*folds arms, scowls*


----------



## Jos

^^Grumpy is the new cool......said the man who just turned fifty.......


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Was Berlioz amused by the Horace Vernet drawing you use as your avater, HH? Is it known how he reacted to it?


I'm afraid I am unable to offer any info on the question - sorry!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Florestan said:


> An obnoxious avatar can color one's perception and interpretation of the post.


But which are the obnoxious avatars? - please enlighten us!


----------



## Guest

Headphone Hermit said:


> But which are the obnoxious avatars? - please enlighten us!


It's been asked, including by me!

Still waiting....

Although Buddha is considered an avatar of Vishnu, in Vaishnava Hinduism...


----------



## Ukko

dogen said:


> It's been asked, including by me!
> 
> Still waiting....
> 
> Although Buddha is considered an avatar of Vishnu, in Vaishnava Hinduism...


Obnoxiousness is not a sending, it is a receiving.

For instance, the sentence above is unlikely to be _universally_ perceived as obnoxious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I think I've managed to solve the obnoxious avatar problem. Unless you're offended by Frank Zappa, and a blank avatar reminds you of his quote about musicians who are so sensitive, they're invisible.


----------



## SixFootScowl

> Why do people use obnoxious looking avatars


Perhaps for the same reason some people have their hair died weird colors, and or done up in a Mohawk, stick pins in their faces (piercings), or wear outlandish gaudy clothing--to be noticed and/or to create an identity in what they perceive as their otherwise being lost in a sea of humanity.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ but which are the obnoxious-looking avatars used on this site?


----------



## Guest

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ but which are the obnoxious-looking avatars used on this site?


I am deeply and profoundly insulted and, er, most profoundly, deeply and totally offended by your avatar, HH, which seems to me to denigrate the memory of Georges Bizet even though I know it's supposed to be Hector Boulez or whomever it's supposed to be and I find it totally obnoxious and smelly and totally obnoxious to the extent that I have completely forgotten why your rather handsome avatar (or whatever it's called) is actually rather pleasing and far more tasteful than my own for which I hate you forever.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TalkingHead said:


> I am deeply and profoundly insulted and, er, most profoundly, deeply and totally offended by your avatar, HH, which seems to me to denigrate the memory of Georges Bizet even though I know it's supposed to be Hector Boulez or whomever it's supposed to be and I find it totally obnoxious and smelly and totally obnoxious to the extent that I have completely forgotten why your rather handsome avatar (or whatever it's called) is actually rather pleasing and far more tasteful than my own for which I hate you forever.


I suppose some might find this amusing.

I would rather have an honest answer to the question that a number of us have asked throughout this thread


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

I am getting more and more tempted to put something indisputably obnoxious as my avatar.


----------



## Guest

Headphone Hermit said:


> I suppose some might find this amusing.
> I would rather have an honest answer to the question that a number of us have asked throughout this thread


I'm more than happy to give you an honest answer to the question (as far as I have been able to grasp it): I haven't see one avatar on this forum that I consider obnoxious. What about you?


----------



## Guest

...and the OP has not provided even one example.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TalkingHead said:


> I'm more than happy to give you an honest answer to the question (as far as I have been able to grasp it): I haven't see one avatar on this forum that I consider obnoxious. What about you?


None either - which is why I'm interested to know which ones the OP (and possibly Florestan) think exist on this site. Unfortunately, they don't seem to want to answer


----------



## sospiro

.......................................


----------



## Blancrocher

Personally, I think there's room for obnoxious avatars on a music forum. In fact, you could probably even justify using a photo of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli on account of his impressive piano playing.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Blancrocher said:


> Personally, I think there's room for obnoxious avatars on a music forum. In fact, you could probably even justify using a photo of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli on account of his impressive piano playing.











Arturo looks rather puzzled by this slur.

Admittedly, he had dubious tatse in sweaters and hairstlyes later on, but he doesn't strike me as being as bad as Blanrocher suggests


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> I am getting more and more tempted to put something indisputably obnoxious as my avatar.


No, no, you must keep the one you've got...gorgeous!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dogen, I'm afraid that your current avatar is... there's no easy way to say this...not gorgeous, is it? It's bad enough who it is, but did you also have to have him looking like a gargoyle?


----------



## sospiro

Dogen - why is Gideon your avatar?


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Dogen, I'm afraid that your current avatar is... there's no easy way to say this...not gorgeous, is it? It's bad enough who it is, but did you also have to have him looking like a gargoyle?


Like? He is a ++++++++ gargoyle.


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> Dogen - why is Gideon your avatar?


I was concerned that we had a thread on obnoxious avatars but no obnoxious avatars so I set about rectifying it. It was a TOSS up between Gideon and IDS.


----------



## Dr Johnson

All this talk of "obnoxious" avatars had me looking at some pictures of human intestines (some still attached to their owners).

If you all want a genuinely obnoxious avatar I am happy to select one of these and then we will have something real to complain about.


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> I was concerned that we had a thread on obnoxious avatars but no obnoxious avatars so I set about rectifying it. It was a TOSS up between Gideon and IDS.


:tiphat:

I will resist the temptation to comment further!


----------



## tdc

Help me out here, who is Gideon? Who is IDS?

Nothing really seemed to surface here...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gideon_(disambiguation)


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> All this talk of "obnoxious" avatars had me looking at some pictures of human intestines (some still attached to their owners).
> 
> If you all want a genuinely obnoxious avatar I am happy to select one of these and then we will have something real to complain about.


I think you should; then you can do a poll thread to choose between yours and mine. You're toast!!!


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Help me out here, who is Gideon? Who is IDS?
> 
> Nothing really seemed to surface here...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gideon_(disambiguation)


Both are British government rightwing politicians. My avatar is the Chancellor of the Excheqeur (Finance), George Osborne (born Gideon) and IDS is Iain Duncan Smith, Secretary of State for Work and Pensions. Any further embellishment would result in contravention of the ToS, arrest and imprisonment.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I think you should; then you can do a poll thread to choose between yours and mine. You're toast!!!


Do you mean George is more obnoxious than a pile of intestines falling out of dying man's body or that I will be banned for posting a picture of a pile of intestines falling out of a dying man's body?

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Do you mean George is more obnoxious than a pile of intestines falling out of dying man's body or that I will be banned for posting a picture of a pile of intestines falling out of a dying man's body?
> 
> :lol:


I meant the former. Regarding the latter, better check the ToS.

Actually, I think I may have to change my avatar; it's making me feel quite nauseous.


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> ... Any further embellishment would result in contravention of the ToS, arrest and imprisonment.


..................................


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I meant the former. *Regarding the latter, better check the ToS.
> *
> Actually, I think I may have to change my avatar; it's making me feel quite nauseous.


I'm too lazy.

Besides I haven't the guts to post.....

I'll get my coat.


----------



## tdc

dogen said:


> Both are British government rightwing politicians. My avatar is the Chancellor of the Excheqeur (Finance), George Osborne (born Gideon) and IDS is Iain Duncan Smith, Secretary of State for Work and Pensions. Any further embellishment would result in contravention of the ToS, arrest and imprisonment.


Ahh thanks. I don't even pay much attention to local politicians, never mind those from other countries. Politics don't interest me for the same reason WWE wrestling doesn't interest me.


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Ahh thanks. I don't even pay much attention to local politicians, never mind those from other countries. Politics don't interest me for the same reason WWE wrestling doesn't interest me.


Yeah there are a lot of similarities; based around the punters being duped!


----------



## Dim7

My new avatar is appropriately a stupid looking pokemon with a stupid sounding name. Hope its obnoxious.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> *My new avatar *is appropriately a stupid looking pokemon with a stupid sounding name. Hope its obnoxious.


I _knew_ there was something different about you.


----------



## Guest

My new avatar will be obnoxious to anyone that thinks Coors is beer.


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> My new avatar is appropriately a stupid looking pokemon with a stupid sounding name. Hope its obnoxious.


Oooh no, it's sooo kewl and kewt!


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> My new avatar will be obnoxious to anyone that thinks Coors is beer.


I'm disgusted! Can someone please relive this person of its bad taste! :kiss:

/ptr


----------



## Dim7

Dim7 said:


> My new avatar is appropriately a stupid looking pokemon with a *stupid sounding* name. Hope its obnoxious.


Hint ! Hint !


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> Hint ! Hint !


Are you Mr Gangrenous Membrum Virile?

Or was he in a different set of characters?

My memory!


----------



## Tristan

Dim7 said:


> My new avatar is appropriately a stupid looking pokemon with a stupid sounding name. Hope its obnoxious.


Ditto!  Ditto is underrated, personally. Ditto is not nearly as obnoxious as Bidoof...


----------



## Dim7

Tristan said:


> Ditto!  Ditto is underrated, personally. Ditto is not nearly as obnoxious as Bidoof...


Bidoof? A geezer like me don't know nuthin' 'bout theeze crazy new pokemons..... we didn't have 'em those days.


----------



## Dim7

I will probably change my avatar to something else eventually, but before that I must come up with excuses to use the word "ditto" many many times.....


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> I will probably change my avatar to something else eventually, but before that I must come up with excuses to use the word "ditto" many many times.....


Ditto............................


----------



## Dim7

In imitation of Balthazar, I've changed my avatar into an obnoxious James Dean picture.


----------



## Ilarion

Dim7 said:


> In imitation of Balthazar, I've changed my avatar into an obnoxious James Dean picture.


Pithy...very pithy...?:cheers:


----------



## Balthazar

Dim7 said:


> In imitation of Balthazar, I've changed my avatar into an obnoxious James Dean picture.


Wow, he was really having a bad hair day...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I've changed mine to a spiky, obnoxious pineapple.


----------



## Balthazar

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've changed mine to a spiky, obnoxious pineapple.


That may come in handy when we get to Pointy Composer Battles.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Balthazar said:


> That may come in handy when we get to Pointy Composer Battles.


I'll just have to put the pineapple on some manuscript paper and wait for it to write some music. Then it will be the pointiest composer of them all!


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've changed mine to a spiky, obnoxious pineapple.


I thought it was your face.


----------



## Dim7

Now I want to make it clear that I'm actually a pretty woman and have always been. If any of my posts contradict with this, it was my non-existent brother writing them using my account.
Moar likes, moar likes....


----------



## Dr Johnson

That's a lovely avatar.

Where did you get that from?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> That's a lovely avatar.
> 
> Where did you get that from?


A rose between two thorns.


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> That's a lovely avatar.
> 
> Where did you get that from?


It was some weird social group... Dr Johnson's Solipsistic Space was it? Ever heard of it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> It was some weird social group... Dr Johnson's Solipsistic Space was it? Ever heard of it?












Ummm....................


----------



## Mahlerian

Would people find it obnoxious if I changed my avatar to this?


----------



## Blancrocher

I've been thinking of posting this pic of myself (from the end of a camping trip that got out of hand).


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> Would people find it obnoxious if I changed my avatar to this?
> 
> http://downtownlalife.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/mahler_3.jpg


Not the least!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I was thinking of changing mine to something quite outrageous...what do you guys think?


----------



## Guest

Electromagnetic interference, Vox?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> Electromagnetic interference, Vox?


Elderly Mentally Ill, I think...


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> I was thinking of changing mine to something quite outrageous...what do you guys think?


Go for what you want!


----------



## Guest

Colour coded land mines?


----------



## Jos

TurnaboutVox said:


> I was thinking of changing mine to something quite outrageous...what do you guys think?


TC wouldn't be the same, keep it ! (The TurnaboutVox avatar) :cheers:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> TC wouldn't be the same, keep it ! (The TurnaboutVox avatar) :cheers:


Thanks, Jos, it's good to know the T-V avatar is recognised as an old friend.

Anyway, if I was to use the new picture I'd have to change my username to _ElectricalandMusicalIndustries_, and that just doesn't have the same ring to it!


----------



## ptr

I have no plans to change either Avatar or user name unless I find a quite macabre picture of Ian Anderson!

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock

ptr said:


> I have no plans to change either Avatar or user name unless I find a quite macabre picture of Ian Anderson!
> 
> /ptr



View attachment 74971


........................


----------



## Balthazar

Mahlerian said:


> Would people find it obnoxious if I changed my avatar to this?


That must have been the year that Mahler dressed up as Scriabin for Halloween.


----------



## KenOC

My avatar was just ruled obnoxious on another thread. People should be careful about this sort of thing. Do they want the mandrill to come back?


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> I was thinking of changing mine to something quite outrageous...what do you guys think?


Perhaps this one is better?


----------

